

The Bright Shining Future of Parking Spaces - PCorDie
http://athingilike.svbtle.com/what-a-self-driving-car-will-mean

======
VLM
I have recently determined a new analogy to "rent a car for a ride" or "Its
just like a taxi but without having to face those icky ethnic people (I mean
seriously hipsters, whats so bad about meeting people unlike yourself? Try it,
I like it...)"

Its like the difference between having mom do stuff vs renting a nanny. And
all the social class and economic class based biases and fallout.

~~~
PCorDie
I think people use these services because they're efficient and cheap. Not
sure where you live but the majority of Uber drivers here in DC are ethnic
people.

